# auf ne datei aufm server zugreifen



## 08/15-progger (2. Aug 2005)

moin

wenn ich versuch auf ne datei zuzugreifen (aufm server natürlich) kommt immer so ne felher meldung das ich keinen zugriff hab. welchen pfad muss ich dan benutzen? habs shcon mit vollem pfad probiert (/home/wwwroot/ usw), mit http:/webseite.de/irgendwas/ und nur der datei aber alles klappt nicht. ich muss aber unbeding darauf zugreifen andere möglichkeinten gibts nicht weil ich auch verzeichnisse auflisten will und so.

thx4help


----------



## Sky (2. Aug 2005)

zeig mal, wie Du darauf zugreifst!


----------



## 08/15-progger (2. Aug 2005)

```
try
        {   
        File dirlist=new File("."); // bei /home/wwwroot usw , http:/webseite.de/irgendwas/ oder ner datei kommt der fehler auch
   		String[] list=dirlist.list();
   		for (int i=0; i<list.length; i++)
           
            {   long length=new File(dirlist,list[i]).length(); // get length
                Out.append(list[i]+" "+length+" bytes\n");
            }

        }
    catch (Exception e)
        {   
        Out.append("\n"+e);
        }
```


----------



## Sky (2. Aug 2005)

Versuch mal folgendes:

- URL anlegen
- Stream öffnen
- Daten aus dem Stream lesen

Dein Vorhaben mit File usw. geht IMHO nicht.


----------



## Bleiglanz (2. Aug 2005)

man kann -mit HTTP- keine "Directorys" auf dem Server auflisten

=> wenn der Webserver entsprechend kofiguriert ist, dann kann er bei einer url der form http://www.irgendwo/ordner/ eine HTML Datei mit den Dateien zurückschicken (DirectoryIndex option beim Apachen)


----------



## Guest (2. Aug 2005)

Bleiglanz hat gesagt.:
			
		

> man kann -mit HTTP- keine "Directorys" auf dem Server auflisten
> 
> => wenn der Webserver entsprechend kofiguriert ist, dann kann er bei einer url der form http://www.irgendwo/ordner/ eine HTML Datei mit den Dateien zurückschicken (DirectoryIndex option beim Apachen)



gibts ne möglichkeit die htmldatei mit dem stream-zeug in textform auszulesen? das würde mit schon weiterhelfen
.read() gibt nur bytes zurück


----------



## Bleiglanz (2. Aug 2005)

ja, mit einem Reader 

such mal im Forum oder bei google, sind haufenweise beispiele da wie man eine html-seite als string bekommt


----------

